# Betta breeding..... somehow love is not at frist sight...



## wushu98 (Jan 24, 2005)

I sort of have a problem with breeding,
its the male,
the male is attacking the female,
but in reponse the female is also fighting back.....
well that is alot of drama.....
any response?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

We need a lot more info before we could even begin to help.
Tank size?
Temp?
Filtration?
Water level?
Anything in the tank?
Are the bettas conditioned?
Are they approx the same size?
How did you introduce them into the tank?
Water parameters?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds pretty normal so far. 


RC


----------



## kideafish (Jan 20, 2005)

BlackBetta @ Mon Jan 24 said:


> Sounds pretty normal so far.
> 
> 
> RC



Here, here ....

Also , just because a female is lput in with a male it does not mean that they will automatically like each other and breed. 
Some Bettas are fussier than this !
I have had many.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

What you think is "drama" sounds like normal betta mating behavior ... Bettas are pretty agressive in their courtship. But as long as you have provided them with some hiding places to take a rest in between and you don't see neither of'em getting beat too badly, let them be. It's amazing how quickly things turn much gentler once both are ready and they begin to wrap.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm sure I've mentioned it before but in case I didn't. Nice wrap in your avatar tf!


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Simpte ... wait til you see the movie ... :lol:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

A Betta porn pusher in my own Chapter..[schild=11 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=5F9EA0 shieldshadow=1]Step right up and see all the naked fish[/schild]



RC


----------

